# Newbie w/ LARGE commercial lots Avg. Walmart/Meijer



## wiseguyslawn (Feb 28, 2008)

Looking to get an idea for next year. How much does your average walmart/meijer parking lot go for. Plowing/salting. Thanks guys. I know this may vary on location. Thanks for the help.


----------



## wiseguyslawn (Feb 28, 2008)

sorry for wasting ppl's time did a search.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Walmarts? They go for about 1.2 million. Just throw a lowball bid of $1million/season, not including salt of course, and you should be good.


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

With new maintance company deduct 35%, and add 20% for them. So what ever you bid cut it in half, you'll be fine...


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

the threads only 9 months old.. and he said he did a search... he should be appluadedwesport


----------

